# aquarium backgrounds



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

I want a nice looking background for my fish tank and not one of those paper ones that go onto the back of the aquarium. So my question is if there are places you can buy these that are already made you just have to ''buy and then stick in your tank''?


----------



## gliebig (Oct 1, 2010)

Just got mine from here:
http://www.aquariumhabitats.com/backgrounds.html


----------



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

ok im stumped cuz even if i did get one i have no idea how to install it... :-? Where would the filter and the heater go?


----------



## gliebig (Oct 1, 2010)

My background has enough room behind it to put heater/pump/filter material etc.... My tank is drilled, so all of that stuff will be in a sump.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think an in-tank background is much of a buy-and-stick process. Mine take me 2-3 days to install. Worth it IMO though.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> I don't think an in-tank background is much of a buy-and-stick process. Mine take me 2-3 days to install. Worth it IMO though.


Um yeah, I don't have any 3D backgrounds yet, but when I do finally get one, it won't be installed in an established tank with fish and decor already in it...It would be a pain in the butt even if you had a big enough tank to keep your fish in, which a lot of us don't.


----------



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

soo the filter and everything would be behind the 3D background? :-?


----------



## gliebig (Oct 1, 2010)

Bo_Diggity88 said:


> soo the filter and everything would be behind the 3D background? :-?


Depends. Looks like some of the backgrounds are flat in the back and others have a lot of room in the back like my malawi. If you have any questions on them, contact Chip at aquarium habitats. He's good at answering any questions about the backgrounds.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I put the intakes behind the background as well as the heaters (unless I am using an in-line heater). The water return comes over the top of the background. That way everything is hidden and looks nice.


----------



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

ok i think i understand what your talking about now


----------

